# Serious Shedding help leopard gecko :(



## Crazzzy (May 31, 2013)

My leopard gecko crazzzy starting having problems shedding about 4 weeks ago. I noticed she wasn't shedding properly so started bathing her, which she absolutely hated, everyday for about 10 mins. I also added wet kitchen towel balls to steam her viv up and get a bit more moisture in there. She'd shed completely then go white a few days later. I kept up the bathing and misting but she would just be constantly shedding. At the first she was still eating and pooing fairly normally but in the past week she's stopped eating completely, I've even tried hand feeding her. She's lost alot of weight and the shedding around her face is so bad I'm sure she can't even see. I bathed her again tonight and she was so unresponsive and barely moved, it's just not like her at all  I tried wetting the shedding skin with a cotton bud to loosen it up but it just won't come off and her mouth looks really sore, I'm worried it could be bleeding underneath. Is there anything else I can do to help her? About 5 months ago she had alot of blood in her faeces but we had it tested and there were no parasites, could the two be related? I just can't understand why she'd be shedding again right after she's just shed?! She'll be 7 years old in January. Ill post some pictures


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear she is in such a bad way. I think you need to take her to a properly qualified reptile vet for a complete check over. Shedding frequently and weight loss are both signs that something is not right. Blood in faeces is, obviously, not good - did she have a full faecal screen or just a "float" at the vets?

To rule out any husbandry problems could you give us a run down of temps in the viv, substrate, how long you've had her, does she have a moist hide, whether anything has changed recently etc?


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Eye...4914255&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=reptile+eye+gel

Try this stuff. My leo had one of his eyes almost completely stuck closed due to dry shed around it, it had been like it for almost a week. I dripped it on his head (not a lot), and about an hour later I checked on him and his eye was completely open, the shed was gone, and he was all bright eyed and happy again. I'm not saying it will be the same experience for you, but it might help with the shed stuck to your leos head as the gel is for skin & eyes.

As for the not eating and the blood in faeces, I'd get vet advice.


----------



## Crazzzy (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice but crazzzy passed away while i was holding her last night  I think the stress of the bath was just too much for her when she was already so fragile. I'm a bit heartbroken but she'd deteriorated so quickly in the last few days I'm just glad she's not in pain anymore. Her temps were 85-90 in the hot end and 70-75 in the cool end. She had a moist hide but I rarely saw her use it hence misting the whole tank. She's always been kept on kitchen towel. I'm not sure what tests the vet did on her faeces but I hope they would have done a full test as I went in there absolutely hysterical about the blood in her poo. I was always reluctant to take her to the vet as she absolutely hated him and figured the stress wasnt worth it as she seemed her usual self until last night. I also doubted his knowledge at times but he was the only reptile specialist in the area. I've had her since she was 8 weeks old so about 6 years, her vivs always been pretty much the same set up. Is trouble shedding just something that happens to geckos as they get older? When she first started shedding constantly she wasnt loosing any weight so I can't see a logical reason for it.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Crazzzy said:


> Thanks for all the advice but crazzzy passed away while i was holding her last night  I think the stress of the bath was just too much for her when she was already so fragile. I'm a bit heartbroken but she'd deteriorated so quickly in the last few days I'm just glad she's not in pain anymore. Her temps were 85-90 in the hot end and 70-75 in the cool end. She had a moist hide but I rarely saw her use it hence misting the whole tank. She's always been kept on kitchen towel. I'm not sure what tests the vet did on her faeces but I hope they would have done a full test as I went in there absolutely hysterical about the blood in her poo. I was always reluctant to take her to the vet as she absolutely hated him and figured the stress wasnt worth it as she seemed her usual self until last night. I also doubted his knowledge at times but he was the only reptile specialist in the area. I've had her since she was 8 weeks old so about 6 years, her vivs always been pretty much the same set up. Is trouble shedding just something that happens to geckos as they get older?
> When she first started shedding constantly she wasnt loosing any weight so I can't see a logical reason for it.


Hey just wanted to say sorry for you loss you must be heartbroken,after having her so long  sorry again x


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your little one. Its never nice. Ita been great to read your thread as I can see ur a very caring keeper and its nice to know ur out there doing ur best.


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. If you do decide to get a PM done please keep us updated?


----------

